# Differential Screw



## Sshire (Sep 4, 2013)

Just got this via email. VP encouraged sharing it, so...

http://email.villagepress.com/pub/HSM/20130904/20130904.html


----------



## AussieJimG (Sep 4, 2013)

Good one Stan. And googling "differential screw" popped several other applications for the principle.

Thanks for sharing

Jim


----------

